# Honeydew melon



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Is honeydew melon ok?  I've got one and scared to eat it.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 30, 2016)

Sounds ok Mark;


1 wedge of melon (1/8 of a 6- to 7-inch diameter melon): 15 grams effective (net) carbohydrate; 1 gram fiber; 58 calories


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks.  Might as well tuck in.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2016)

Melon is quite high GI, but here's where GL - glycaemic load - comes into play. As melon is mostly water, you need to eat an awful lot for it to produce the effect shown by its GI. Fine in moderation


----------



## Brambleberry (Oct 25, 2022)

I am so glad I found this post! I have a honeydew sitting in the fruit bowl winking at me and a bit scare to touch it. Googled and found varied results but the more reliable sources said it was ok in moderation.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 25, 2022)

Brambleberry said:


> I am so glad I found this post! I have a honeydew sitting in the fruit bowl winking at me and a bit scare to touch it. Googled and found varied results but the more reliable sources said it was ok in moderation.


honeydew melon and watermelon about 6g carb per 100g so not too bad and only a fraction more than berries.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 25, 2022)

One day in the heatwave I had chilled melon and sausages for breakfast and ham and the rest of the melon for dinner - I can resist anything but temptation.
As I was away from home and doing quite a bit more walking than usual, plus I know my blood glucose levels had been good for a long time, I know I can get away with a slightly higher intake of carbs once in a while - though the day before I had eaten a large icecream when I'd got overheated.
Once in remission it is possible to stray off the usual diet as long as it doesn't become the new normal, and my diversions did illustrate very clearly that doing more walking would be a good idea.


----------

